# Hello to all



## cheyser (May 21, 2004)

Just want to say hello to all at controlbooth.com. I am a theatre and a concert tech in New Mexico and California. I know, kind of strange state selection. I specialize in audio and audio design, but I also work lighting, special fx, and video. I am currently in the process of learning pyro. Please feel free to contact me if you would like to know more.


----------



## Pocado (Jun 3, 2004)

That's so cool! I've only been able to use pyro once for a show. So do you take classes or is someone showing you, or what?

Pocado


----------



## cheyser (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes I am taking classes when I have time. It is a long learning experience, but that is because I don't have a lot of free time to take all the classes that I want to take.


----------

